# good bee trees



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

wondering if anybody know what good trees are available for bees in the south east, deep south, ms,al,fl,la, etc.. i live in the southern part of the state of ms, and trying to find a good tree for the july, and aug down here!


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

You may not get as many targeted responses as you would have if the title had “Deep South” in it. 
Since I don’t live down there I’ll give you another option. I am constantly looking for anything in bloom and then checking for honeybees. I drive through neighborhoods looking for trees and plants, watch alongside the roads and streams, and even run through the local nurseries looking for bloomers. If you find a plant that interests you with someone standing nearby, start up a conversation about the plant. There are only two things that can happen; they know something or they don’t. Either way you must start with I’m a Beekeeper and…… While you may not learn about the plant, you may end up on your favorite topic, hand out a business card and pick up a cutout or a swarm. I hope this helps you more than if I had just said “Bee Bee tree”.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

thanks dave
yea your right ,should have done that, i don't live in a neighborhood, i live in a community thats very wooded, nearest neighbor is a mile away,"as the crow flies", so ive been looking on the country roads and have seen some bee's on the ditches next to water, on some tall plant with small purple flowers in a cluster, and some flowers are blooming , they are white with a red center, only one flower per stem, next to a stream or water, looks like a lilly, but i couldn't tell you what it is, still learning all this, if i could post some pictures of flowers could i get some help on identification? 
thanks.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

*Re:deep south*

sorry , changed title! maybe this will help


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a post below “Mystery Plant with Bees” that is doing just that. My photos are on photobucket but you can use any photo site you like. Get pictures that show leaves, stems, and blossoms; then put them in the album. The link code should be available right on the page where your pictures are stored. Just paste the code into your forum post and wait for an answer. Sooner or later someone will recognize your plant and give you a name that you can research online.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>nearest neighbor is a mile away,"as the crow flies" . . .

Some people are LUCKY,
a few are VERY LUCKY!


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

o.k will do dave,
thanks
i don't know if i'm lucky, my wife complains about how far away walmart is for getting groceries,LOL


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Vitex is about as good as you can get.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

hey ted
planted one this summer and seems to be doing well, hope they,the bee's, will take to it next year. when i got it, it had a few flowers and all i saw was bumble bees.


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

ti ti trees are good i live in gulfport ms


----------



## beepriddy (Jan 5, 2010)

My husband and I are lucky like that too  . The only regret I have is that I have 5 more years before I can retire and after that it will be that we don't live further out ! I like the space and so do my girls ! I don't think either of us could go back to living in a subdivision.




bradley39482 said:


> o.k will do dave,
> thanks
> i don't know if i'm lucky, my wife complains about how far away walmart is for getting groceries,LOL


----------

